# Performance Center on SPEED M3 Test Drive



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get this posted earlier, but SPEED premeried the new M3 Test Drive last night at 8pm est. If you missed it, click here for other show times. The competition was held here at the BMW Performance Center.

Below is a brief description of the show:

_Racers Tommy Kendall, Boris Said, John Andretti and Graham Rahal will put the new BMW M3 through its paces, as the four compete in "the Ultimate Driver Challenge" as part of a special edition of the long-running SPEED series Test Drive. The one-hour program will premiere March 25 at 8 p.m. ET._

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

I-Won-Today said:


> Sorry I didn't get this posted earlier, but SPEED premeried the new M3 Test Drive last night at 8pm est. If you missed it, click here for other show times. The competition was held here at the BMW Performance Center.
> 
> Below is a brief description of the show:
> 
> ...


Very cool show! :thumbup:
My wife wanted to know if we get to drive the M3 next week when we take delivery of our new X3, I said 'No' , but we will get a lap in the M5. 
Looking forward to next week Jonathan!!


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

I didn't get to see it, but it is on the DVR for review!! 

And, C&D I got yesterday compared the M3 to the Lexus IS F. The Lexus is fast, and good. Just not fast enough or good enough. The M3 beat it pretty convincingly in their writeup.


----------

